# Walther PPK



## Scott_L (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, I wanna buy a Walther PPK, caliber .380 ACP, but I'm not sure, whether it's worth or not. Now, I just wanna know what other people think about it, are there any problems or something like that? Thank ya and God bless ya all! :smt1099


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

First, you will find lots of opinions on the gun by using the SEARCH feature of this board. It will locate posts discussing the pistol.

Generally, the PPK is considered a classic little gun - some people have problems with the slide cutting their hand when they fire it.

What do you plan to do with it? Is this for target shooting and 'plinking'?

I think you meant the .380 ACP round - .308 is a rifle cartridge.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Count me as one who isn't a fan of the PPK design. It was great in its time (the 1930s), but has been totally superceded by more modern designs. To pick on the old classic a little:

1. Reliability is hit and miss, as is often the case with older designs (1911 or Browning Hi-Power, anyone?). I have seen PPKs that run very well, even with hollowpoints that didn't exist when the gun was designed. I have seen others choke on hardball.

2. The PPK is fairly large for a .380 these days. Hold one up to a KelTec P3AT to see what I mean. You can get 9mms and .40s the same size as a PPK, so why carry a comparatively piddly .380?

3. As the above post mentioned, it makes "tracks" in your hand if you shoot with a proper high grip. The new S&W PPKs do eliminate this, in fairness.

This in addition to being a DA/SA crunchenticker and having a safety that works backwards in relation to the human hand's natural motion.

So basically you have an expensive gun that is too big for its relatively weak caliber, that may not work reliably, but will very likely cut you when you shoot it. Doesn't sound worth it to me. Good gun fifty years ago, but now it coasts along on reputation and James Bond fans.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Ouch! (All true, but) Ouch!

I'd only disagree with the slide issue. If you're looking at a newer one, the longer "beavertail" has eliminated the slide bite issue (as Mike noted). I don't think I've heard of anyone being "bit" by the newer ones, and is a non-issue.

There are better choices (from a practical standpoint), unless you just like the design like many do.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

I looked at getting a PPK but couldn't get past the price... so I opted for a Bersa 380 (and it has been flawless).. saved a few $$$ and still kinda sorta have the look... still partial to other Walthers tho and may add more...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Almost all of what Mike said is true, except that the new S&W made versions
have a larger beaver-tails and don't bite any more. 

Mine didn't shoot well out of the box. I keep getting failures to feed. I
replaced the factory 20 lb. recoil spring with a 24 lb. Wolfe spring. 

I have nearly 1000 rounds through it now. It will shoot factory loads just
fine, but it still occasionally coughs on my reloads. I haven't been able to
determine why yet. It is irritating!

Before I acquired the Walther I looked at several different .380 guns and 
almost went for a Bersa. Then several people told me that Bersa doesn't
stand behind their guns like Walther, so I decided to get the PPK/S.

I guess the bottom line is to find the gun that fits your hand best. You'll be
happier with one that fits than one that doesn't.


----------



## Scott_L (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank ya for posting. The point is, I already have a 9mm Sig Pro 2022, and now I wanna buy a smaller (but still powerful) pistol. A Friend of mine has a Walther PPK (7.65mm) ... Thank ya


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I like my PPK alot. I bought it for a summertime carry gun because its very slim, and it also fits my big hand. I think it looks sweet too.

As far as reliability, right away I had a problem with the gun. I wasnt able to field strip it, so it went back to S&W. They fixed it, no problem, and after I got it back I took it to the range and it gave me quite a few FTF's. I remedied that problem by using graphite lube on the rails instead of oil, and ever since then (probably 1000+ rounds) I havent had a problem with it, and its eaten all different types of ammo. So other than those 2 hiccups, its been a great gun for me, and I feel very safe using it as my carry gun.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I had the opportunity to shoot a PPK last sunday. Lots of jams. It's a friend of mine who is the owner of the PPK and the gun tore his hand up or I should say the slide tore his hand up.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Scott_L said:


> Thank ya for posting. The point is, I already have a 9mm Sig Pro 2022, and now I wanna buy a smaller (but still powerful) pistol. A Friend of mine has a Walther PPK (7.65mm) ... Thank ya


There's always the SIG P232 if you want a popgun. It's even bigger than the PPK, so very big for a .380, but is reliable and won't filet your hand.

In that size range, though, I'd just as soon get a Kahr pistol in 9mm or .40. If you want a tiny gun that justifies .380-level power, look at the KelTec P3AT.


----------



## LtM3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just about everyone is saying, the ppk has a tendency to jam, and cut into the web of your hand when shooting. If you look at pretty much any ultra compact pistol you'll see they are prone to jamming. I own an Interarms ppk 380, and all in all I'd say its a good pistol. The one major flaw with my ppk is it doesnt eat hollowpoints, or wadcutter very well, but as long as I stick with shooting roundball/fmj's it's fairly reliable. But I hear the newer S&W ppk's can shoot hollowpoints with no problem.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

LtM3 said:


> Just about everyone is saying, the ppk has a tendency to jam, and cut into the web of your hand when shooting. If you look at pretty much any ultra compact pistol you'll see they are prone to jamming. I own an Interarms ppk 380, and all in all I'd say its a good pistol. The one major flaw with my ppk is it doesnt eat hollowpoints, or wadcutter very well, but as long as I stick with shooting roundball/fmj's it's fairly reliable. But I hear the newer S&W ppk's can shoot hollowpoints with no problem.


My KelTec P3AT is totally (not "fairly") reliable with ball, Silvertips, and Gold Dots - everything I've tried in it. It cost $225, way less than any PPK, weighs about 12 ounces loaded, and fits in any pocket or clips to my gym shorts when I run.

Even if PPKs all worked well - and as I said, they are hit and miss - and even if they all had the S&W beavertail - which they don't, the gun would still be too big for a modern .380 ("size inefficient," as it were). I would hardly call the PPK "ultracompact" for a .380. It would be ultracompact if it were a .40 or .45, but it's just a comparative peashooter. Hold a PPK up next to a P3AT and tell me the PPK is "ultracompact!"

And even if it worked reliably and didn't cut your hand, it would also still have a pretty bad DA/SA crunchenticker trigger system, a backwards safety lever, and sights that are lousy in relation to the gun's size.

There are better choices on the market, especially for the price.


----------



## Scott_L (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, the KelTec P3AT seems to be a good alternative ... Thank ya!


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I am partial to Walther's....and I do have a .22lr PP
however I would not carry a PPK.... if I ever buy one it will be a .32 German made one, for the sole purpose of taking it to the range and keeping it for just having one.... it is a classic point period

FWIW
why not wait a few weeks and get the new PPS in 9mm from Walther....
this will be super slim (less than a inch) holds 6-8 rounds
what more can one want...


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Boy oh Boy!!!
It seems like everybody and his dog wants to cut down my PPK/S!!!
Well.
It goes BANG when I pull the trigger.
It has not been fussy about what it eats.
It puts little lead pellets where I want them to go.
It fits my hand.
It fits my pocket.
It does not bite!!
The 20lb trigger pull makes for great finger (at least one) excercise.
Speaking of the trigger pull, because it's so large, I don't worry about the safety!! 
Besides, the safety is between my ears!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad your PPK works for you, Denfoote. But as this thread illustrates, lots of people have seen PPKs malfunction, or have had them malfunction in their own hands. While yours may work flawlessly, it's obviously no guarantee that any other PPK will. I've personally seen more PPKs that choked than those that worked well (though I could say the same about 1911s).

I just don't see the PPK being worth its price tag. There are guns that are more reliable, guns that don't cut anyone's hand, guns with better triggers, guns that fire the same cartridge that are much smaller, and guns that are the same size that are much more powerful.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

I love Walther's...fortunate enough to have quite a few in my collection. I have three PPK's; two in 9mm kurz and one 7.65mm pistol (German produced). Without a doubt they are very high quality firearms. IMHO, the 7.65mm PPK seems to be more reliable of a chambering than the 9mm kurz round. I occasionally carry my 7.65mm pistol.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Mike,

I seem to have good luck with all the guns I have purchased!!

Even the much maligned SW40F Sigma has been putty in my hands!!

BTW, you guys make really good holsters and thank you for your service!!

As one Zonie to another, come back safe and sound!!


----------

